# Mojo stick bait lures



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have recently been trying to obtian some 6 inch mojo stick bait lures. I have googled mojo lures and have come up empty does any one know where i can purchase them from or maybe a website with more info. I have called a few tackle shops around my area and no one seems to know where to get them from or even if they are still available. Info on any good colour choices would also be appreciated.

Regards Micka


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

As far as I know SBD bought the last shipment in the whole of Australia :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No - but almost. 8) 8)

I think they stopped making them as they were too bloody successfull on the fish here - but caught bugger all in the US (where they are made). The Salt n Pepper are worth more than gold ........... so if you can unearth some then you would be rich in many of our eyes. If i were you I would look at Bass Assassins in six inch salt n pepper - widely available - and direct from them by mail order. They are similar - but sadly not quite the same........... good luck..... and if you find some PM me..... ;-)


----------

